# مساعدة فى تصنيع خراطيم الكهرباء البلاستيك



## محمد اللبودى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء كل من لديه معلومة عن مشروع تصنيع خراطيم الكهرباء البلاستيك ان يمدنى بها مثلا:
1- الماكينة سواء مستوردة او محلية الصنع ,ماهى انتاجية كلا منهما فى الوردية (8ساعات) ,وسعر كل واحدة.
2- المادة الخام هل يفضل استخدام بلاستيك معاد تدويره ام مادة خام نقية وما سعر كلاهما داخل مصر؟
وان امكن مدى بدراسة جدوى كاملة عن المشروع اكن من الشاكرين.

وشكرا لكل من سيجيب....


----------



## محمد اللبودى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

معقول محدش عنده فكرة عن الموضوع ده
فين الردود ولو حتى ردود بسيطة.


----------



## SAKRSUPER (16 سبتمبر 2009)

من اى مكان فى مصر انت ليكى ادلك الى المكان الزى تصتفيد منة فى هز المجال ان شاء اللة


----------



## محمد اللبودى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على الرد انا من محافظة القليوبية


----------



## عبير ب (10 فبراير 2010)

يريت حد يكون عندة اجابة


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

في انتظار اجابة الاخوة


----------



## ahmaddeyab (21 مايو 2010)

*تصنيع خراطيم الكهرباء*

نساعدكم باذن الله
معدات محلية ومستوردة
دياب للتجارة
0147893907
email : [email protected]


----------



## ferasgolf (22 مايو 2010)

*أخي الكريم*

تحية طيبة وبعد : 
لن أدخل كثيرا في التفاصيل وإن شئت فانا جاهز إن شاء الله على كل حال 
يتألف خط أنتاج تيوب الكهرباء من ثلاث قطع أساسية هي : 
الرأس الباثق : وهو الحاوي على اللولب و الحمايات الحرارية .. وكور تعبئة المواد وطبعا القالب . 
المبرد : وهو عبارة عن حوض ماء 
اللفافة : وهي عبارة عن بكرة دوارة تقوم بسحب التيوب من المكنة ومن ثم لفه ليخزن بشكل ربطات .. 

طبعا من الضروري جدا أن تعرف التالي : 
المكنة موجودة بكثرة ( في سوريا على الأقل ) وأقصد هنا صناعة محلية .. وهي رخيصة بالمقارنة مع مكائن السحب النظامية وهنا يجدر الإشارة بانك إذا استعملتها فلن تستطيع أن تركب عليها إلا قالب التيوب لأنه هو أساسا لا يحتاج إلى مكنة سحب ذات مواصفات وانتاجية عالية . 

المواد المستخدمة عادة تكون مواد (كسر ) أي معاد تدويرها ولكن ذات جودة عالية .. ونصيحتي أن تؤمن الشخص الذي سيوفر لك هذا المواد ويمدك بها قبل أن تشرع بعمل أي شيء . 

هنالك نوع أخر من تيوب الكهرباء وهو الراصوري اي كشل خرطوم المكنسة الكهربائية وهذا النوع بحاجة إلى سحابة ( مكنة سحب البروفيل من ألة البثق ) خاصة . تعطيه شكله المحلزن 

هذا تقريبا باختصار عن ما تريده أرجو أن أكون قد لبيت مطلبك والسلام عليكم .


----------



## tawfikramadan1 (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## eng_teto75 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا اردت اى استفسار 
عن ما كينات سحب الخرطوم 
من ناحيه السعر للماكينه او الخامات
ماكينات صنع محلى 
والخامات المطلوبه باسعارها 
اخوكم المهندس احمد ابو غياض
[email protected]
0103525498


----------



## سمسم عيد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

أيوه يا أبو الغيض يا نجم
بالنبة إلى الأخ الذي يسأل عن مكن الخراطيم هناك منطقة في شبرا اسمها بسوس انزلها حتعرف كل حاجة عن المكنة ان شاء الله


----------



## اسامة شاكر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ماكينة خرطوم الكهرباء هذا العلم السرى الذى تحتكرة باسوس قليوبية او تايوان كما يقولون ولو نزلت باسوس هتعرف اكثر على الواقع والمواد المستخدمة كثير ة كل حسب جودتة وسعرة ومصدرها الاسكندرية بولى ايثلين مبلور معاد تكسيرة وانتاجية الكنة من 4 -6طن اسبوعيا بكفائة المكنة وعلى حسب نوعها مستوردة ام محلية


----------



## اسامة شاكر (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الى اجمل ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين الى الامام دائما بالعلم والمتعلمين الف تحية من عاشق الملتقي للمتواجدين والغائبين وعلي العلم حاضرين اسامة الجيوشى


----------



## عبدالحكيم عطوه (20 فبراير 2012)

*[email protected]*

اريد الاستفسار عن اسعار ماكينات تصنيع خرطوم الكهرباء المستورده ومحليه الصنع والطاقه الانتاجيه للماكينه وعدد ساعات العمل اليومى لها وكذلك الماده الخام وسعرها والاماكن الموثوق بها للشراء


----------



## عبدالحكيم عطوه (21 فبراير 2012)

اريد معرفه اسعار ماكينات خراطيم الكهرباء سواء المحليه والمستورده والطاقه الانتاجيه لكل واحده وعدد ساعات العمل اليوميه لكل واحده وكذلك اسعار المواد الخام البيور واماكن الحصول عليها وياريت يكون مكان ثقه افيدونى افادكم الله [email protected]


----------



## ناصر ابو عوف (14 مارس 2012)

*ماكينة خرطوم كهرباء للبيع*

اخي العزيز:
‏ تحية طيبه وبعد.......
لدي ماكينه صناعة خرطوم استعمال خارج بحاله جيده وانتاجيه جيده اعرضها للبيع .
للاتصال/ ٠١٠٦٦٩٣٠١٨٦
[email protected]


----------



## محمدعبدالرؤوف موسى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن نساعدك باذن الله ونهديك ماكينة انتاج خراطيم كهرباء كاملة وجاهزة للتشغيل بسع25000 فقط خمسة وعشرون الف جنيها مصريا وتليفوني01271444033- 01019799969


----------



## حسين نعيم (4 مايو 2014)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
لدى ماكينة خراطيم كهرباء كاملة وجاهزة بكل محتويتها وتعمل بكفائة عالية جدا .... اعرضها للبيع لظروف السفر
الماكينة عبارة عن ماتور كهرباء 7 حصان يعمل على كهرباء 3 فاز 
جسم الماكينة مجمع على درابوكس وليس كارونة 
السخانات عبارة عن 3 مستويات( هد - ووسط - وزيل )
الفتيل لم يعدل او يخرط سابقا
لوحة كهرباء كاملة 
انفرتر للتحكم بسرعة ماتور السحب
اسطمبات 13م - 16م - 24م 
سحاب على درابوكس وموتور 1.5 حصان
2 حوض مياة علوى متحرك وسفلى ثابت
ماتور شفط 1 حصان
لفاف للخراطيم المصنعة
الماكينة استيراد الخارج وليست تصنيع محلى
السعر 20000 عشرون الف جنية قابل للتفاوض
وتليفونى رقم 01207146422
م/ حسين نعيم


----------



## حسين نعيم (26 مارس 2015)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
احيط سيادنكم علما باننى قمت ببيع ماكينة الخراطيم
وهذا للعلم 
اخوكم م/ حسين نعيم


----------

